
Bitcoin fans put brave face on price fall - antr
http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/4118322c-a389-11e2-ac00-00144feabdc0.html#axzz2QM45ueel
======
stack0v3erfl0w
Do we really need a submission for each time bitcoin's value changes ?

------
Lockyy
Paywall in the way of the content. However you can register for free to view
the article (and 7 more.)

~~~
phenol
Screencaps:

<http://puu.sh/2zwIE>

<http://puu.sh/2zwJJ>

